# Worldmark and II question



## VacationPro (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm a TS newbie, have visited several, but have yet to close on one.

I have learned a lot by reading these message boards, and I am interested in buying WM points, but have a couple of questions related to this.

I noticed in the WM 2005 owners guide, it mentions that WM was associated with II for a relatively small period of time.  Does that mean that only members that bought during that time can trade with II, or are all WM members able to deposit and trade weeks through II.

In general, I see you can buy WM for about $0.70 per point via ebay.  What would be a reasonable premium for a Non Housekeeping account?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ladycody (Nov 21, 2006)

Anyone in WM can trade through II. As for a NHSK account...they've been beating developer prices lately on ebay...so it's all a matter of luck with regard to pricing there.


----------



## VacationPro (Nov 22, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for your help!


----------

